# Black dots on nipple. 3d. What is it?



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Meek has black dots on the tips of his nipples. They are 3d. On one perticular nipple the dot is not only
Centered at the top, but also in clusters around the sides. I have been monitoring it and it doesnt look alive. It doesnt come off but i didnt try to rub it too hard. What is it?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Pigment? Looks normal to me.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks normal to me too! Dogs can have both pink and black nipples..............it's just skin pigment. The only time you should worry is when a nipple itself changes in size or shape from the other nipples on it's body or if a male nipple secretes fluid...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would say pigment, too - both Poppy and Sophy have pink and black nipples. I would put it on the list of things to ask your vet at your next routine check up, just for reassurance.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Excellent question. Both Luna and Brandie have those. I have no idea what they are either. I chalk it up to pigment. Brandie is cream colored and has very pink skin. Her dad was black and her mom was white. Luna is a black and has grey skin. Her mom was black and her dad was white. Not sure if that has any bearing on there skin pigment. The first poodle I had was white out of white parents and her skin / nipples did not have the black dots ?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Normal looking dog nipple


----------

